# Spider 275 C SL Problem mit Sattelrohr und Stütze



## emizneo (12. März 2019)

Hallo liebe kleine Intense Gemeinde,
ich habe mir einen neuen Spider SL Carbonrahmen gekauft und gerade beim Aufbau.
Leider bekomme ich meine Easton Dropper Post im Sattelrohr mit der originalen Sattelklemme nicht festgeklemmt, selbst mit Montagepaste keine Chance! Die originale Klemme läßt sich schon garnicht mehr weiter zusammenziehen-
Mit der Easton Stütze hatte ich bei Ibis, Specialized und Scott Carbonrahmen nie Probleme gehabt.

Hat jemand eine Idee womit man das Problem lösen kann. Ich möchte jetzt nicht verschiedene Stützen Modelle ausprobieren um irgendeine zu finden die Übermass hat!

Danke Euch!


----------



## saturno (13. März 2019)

intense schon angeschrieben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillfaller (16. März 2019)

Ging bei mir ohne Probleme. Hab mir auch ein Spider SL aufgebaut. Hab meine vorhandene Magura genommen. Hast du mal mit Messschieber kontrolliert ?


----------



## emizneo (16. März 2019)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Ging bei mir ohne Probleme. Hab mir auch ein Spider SL aufgebaut. Hab meine vorhandene Magura genommen. Hast du mal mit Messschieber kontrolliert ?
> Anhang anzeigen 838203


Den gleichen Rahmen habe ich auch, welche Stütze fährst du denn? 
Benutzt du die originale Stützenklemme? Ich habe eigentlich nicht groß mit dem Messschieber gemessen sondern die Stütze montiert und wollte sie mit der Klemme festziehen! Als sich beide Enden der Klemme berührt haben ließ sich die Stütze immer noch verdrehen!

Fährst du wirklich nur 120mm vorn, der Rahmen ist doch für 130mm ausgelegt. Ich möchte ihn mit 140mm und 1Grad Winkelsteuersatz fahren!


----------



## Downhillfaller (16. März 2019)

Ich fahre schon länger die Magura Vyron elect. Stecke die Stütze immer zwischen 3 Rädern hin und her. Sattelklemme ist noch original. Soll aber noch eine andere ran 
Ja fahre vorne DT Swiss ODL Race mit 120mm. Wollte was leichtes und mit 1450g ist sie das. Ist etwas unüblich mit weniger Federweg vorne als hinten unterwegs zu sein aber ich glaube ich lasse es erst mal hinten bei 130mm. Für technische Trails mit weniger Geschwindigkeit und ohne größere Drops passt es ganz gut. Ist bisschen komisch mit so Zahnstocher dicken 32mm Standrohren vorne, etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig der Anblick aber ist ok. Bei meinem Gewicht geht es und der aggressive Fahrer bin ich eh nicht.
Wenn ich mehr Federweg fahren will dann steck ich die Sattelstütze in mein Knolly mit 150mm vorne.

Also ich denke du solltest mal messen an deinem Sattelrohr. 

Grüße
Dirk


----------



## Joey12345 (18. März 2019)

Denke auch, dass du erstmal messen solltest und dann Intense kontaktierst...
Beim Alurahmen würde ich sagen kann man schon mal etwas fester "zuziehen"...

Bei carbonrahmen in Kombination bringt dich das aber nicht weiter...

@Downhillfaller Wie zufrieden bist du mit dem Rad? Hätte nen ganz ähnlichen Aufbau im Kopf...Eigentlich wollte ich mir n Hardtail zusätzlich besorgen um mit der Freundin Touren zu fahren..Aber der Rahmen im Outlet bei Intense ist natürlich schon interessant...Bei verschiedenen Tests wird die extrem gute Effizienz gelobt...Ist das denn wirklich so erfahrbar? Meinst du das Teil kannst mit einem CC Bike (oder sogar in gewisser weiße mit einem Hardtail) aufnehmen was Tourenfahren und Effizienz angeht?


----------



## emizneo (18. März 2019)

Also...ich habe mal ein wenig rum gemessen! Das Sattelrohr hat genau 32mm innen! Die Stütze halt 31,6 außen das ist klar dass das etwas Nachdruck braucht:-(. 
Die montierte originale Klemme ist eine 36er ich kann bei mir aber auch eine 35er draufstecken damit bekomme ich die Stütze sogar fest ob das der Carbonrand des Sitzrohres dauerhaft mitmacht, keine Ahnung.

@Downhillfaller 
Könntest du deine Magura evtl. mal rausziehen und Sattelrohr innen und Stütze vermessen?
Danke 

Intense ist informiert, mal sehen was da rauskommt. Ich hoffe kein Tauschrahmen... meiner ist schon komplett abgeklebt!


----------



## Downhillfaller (18. März 2019)

Joey12345 schrieb:


> Denke auch, dass du erstmal messen solltest und dann Intense kontaktierst...
> Beim Alurahmen würde ich sagen kann man schon mal etwas fester "zuziehen"...
> 
> Bei carbonrahmen in Kombination bringt dich das aber nicht weiter...
> ...



Hi,
Bin bis bis jetzt sehr zufrieden. Hab ich ja auch in der Intense Galery schon geschrieben. Ich wollte einfach was zwischen 150 und 0mm Federweg für lange Touren haben und da bin ich auf das Intense gestoßen. Hab wohl irgendwie den Hang zu diesen Marken die nicht (mehr) so hip sind. Fahre noch ein Knolly und ein Marin HT.
Ich will es ja auch zu langen Touren mit viel Trailanteil nehmen und da ist mir 100mm dann doch zu wenig. Da finde ich die 115/130mm sehr viel stimmiger.
Auch wenn ich es zur Zeit vorne mit (nur) 120mm fahre.
Hinterbau arbeitet sehr feinfühlig und wipp neutral. Echt gut.
Wenn du mehr CC willst kannst du ja auf 115mm Federweg hinten gehen.
Ich hab es auf 11,6kg ohne Pedale bekommen und alles zusammen knapp 2500€ investiert ohne die Bremse MT8 und E- Stütze Magura (hatte ich noch) . Hab halt viel Carbon verbaut.
Dafür kannst du auch was brauchbares als HT finden. Aber für mich war das keine Option.
Was meinst du mit CC Bike aufnehmen? Bist mit Fully klar im Vorteil.
Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Joey12345 (18. März 2019)

emizneo schrieb:


> Also...ich habe mal ein wenig rum gemessen! Das Sattelrohr hat genau 32mm innen! Die Stütze halt 31,6 außen das ist klar dass das etwas Nachdruck braucht:-(.
> Die montierte originale Klemme ist eine 36er ich kann bei mir aber auch eine 35er draufstecken damit bekomme ich die Stütze sogar fest ob das der Carbonrand des Sitzrohres dauerhaft mitmacht, keine Ahnung.
> 
> @Downhillfaller
> ...



4 Zehntel is schon ne ziemliche Wurfpassung...Deine Messfähigkeit nicht in Frage gestellt muss es da wohl schon eher auf nen Tauschrahmen rauslaufen...
Gibt schon die Möglichkeit, da mit starken Folien etc zu arbeiten....Also wäre machbar...Aber ich weiß nicht ob du sowas am neuen Rahmen willst, vor allem wenn du Garantie drauf hast...
Die Klemme Festknallen ist meiner Meinung nach keine Lösung....


----------



## Joey12345 (18. März 2019)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Hi,
> Bin bis bis jetzt sehr zufrieden. Hab ich ja auch in der Intense Galery schon geschrieben. Ich wollte einfach was zwischen 150 und 0mm Federweg für lange Touren haben und da bin ich auf das Intense gestoßen. Hab wohl irgendwie den Hang zu diesen Marken die nicht (mehr) so hip sind. Fahre noch ein Knolly und ein Marin HT.
> Ich will es ja auch zu langen Touren mit viel Trailanteil nehmen und da ist mir 100mm dann doch zu wenig. Da finde ich die 115/130mm sehr viel stimmiger.
> Auch wenn ich es zur Zeit vorne mit (nur) 120mm fahre.
> ...



Hi Dirk, 
vielen vielen Dank für deine Einschätzung...Die ist mir gerade sehr wichtig, da wir glaube ich ganz ähnliche Anforderungen an das Rad haben und man sonst ziemlich wenig Infos dazu bekommt...Und da ich vor allem in der Kategorie unter 140mm und Hardtail gänzlich unerfahren bin.

Deinen Aufbau hab ich gesehen, und ich hab sogar schon über einen sehr ähnlichen Aufbau mit genau dieser Gabel oder einer RS-1 nachgedacht..
Kannst du zu der DT Swiss Gabel im Trail Einsatz auch schon was sagen? Dazu bekommt man sonst nur aus der CC der Marathon-Fraktion Testberichte...

Die 115mm Federweg hast du noch nicht ausprobiert, so wie ich das rauslese oder? Wenn man aber diversen Testberichten glauben kann, dann ist das eh nicht notwendig da das Rad sehr effizient sein soll. Ohne Vergleichswerte aber auch nur subjektiv..
Ich würde mit meinem Budget Aufbau kalkuliert auf ca. 12,3kg kommen. Immer noch weniger als viele Trail Hardtails in dem Preis Segment..

Wie würdest du denn das Spider vor allem im Vergleich zum Hardtail einschätzen, vor allem was Tourentauglichkeit und Pedalier-Effizienz angeht?
Das wäre mir nämlich bei dem Bike am wichtigsten..Dass ich damit auch Touren auf dem Feldweg mit meiner Freundin machen kann...Das will ich mit meinem Nomad definitiv nicht. Und wenn das Spider nur unwesentlich schlechter oder ähnlich wie ein Trail Hardtail wie dein Marin geht, dann würde ich das Fully natürlich bevorzugen, dann hab ich außerhalb von den Touren mit der Freundin noch einen deutlich breiteren Einsatzbereich...
Aber ich hab eben so gar keinen Anhaltspunkt was Pedalieren von solchen Bikes angeht und ob man da gefühlt ähnlich viel Energie verbrät wie bei einem Nomad zB oder ob das schon seeeeehr nahe an ein Hardtail zum Beispiel rankommt...


----------



## Downhillfaller (19. März 2019)

emizneo schrieb:


> Also...ich habe mal ein wenig rum gemessen! Das Sattelrohr hat genau 32mm innen! Die Stütze halt 31,6 außen das ist klar dass das etwas Nachdruck braucht:-(.
> Die montierte originale Klemme ist eine 36er ich kann bei mir aber auch eine 35er draufstecken damit bekomme ich die Stütze sogar fest ob das der Carbonrand des Sitzrohres dauerhaft mitmacht, keine Ahnung.
> 
> @Downhillfaller
> ...


Hi, ja ich kann Mal heute Abend messen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillfaller (19. März 2019)

emizneo schrieb:


> Also...ich habe mal ein wenig rum gemessen! Das Sattelrohr hat genau 32mm innen! Die Stütze halt 31,6 außen das ist klar dass das etwas Nachdruck braucht:-(.
> Die montierte originale Klemme ist eine 36er ich kann bei mir aber auch eine 35er draufstecken damit bekomme ich die Stütze sogar fest ob das der Carbonrand des Sitzrohres dauerhaft mitmacht, keine Ahnung.
> 
> @Downhillfaller
> ...



Passt bei mir 31,6 Sattelrohr und auch Stütze. 
Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Downhillfaller (19. März 2019)

Joey12345 schrieb:


> Hi Dirk,
> vielen vielen Dank für deine Einschätzung...Die ist mir gerade sehr wichtig, da wir glaube ich ganz ähnliche Anforderungen an das Rad haben und man sonst ziemlich wenig Infos dazu bekommt...Und da ich vor allem in der Kategorie unter 140mm und Hardtail gänzlich unerfahren bin.
> 
> Deinen Aufbau hab ich gesehen, und ich hab sogar schon über einen sehr ähnlichen Aufbau mit genau dieser Gabel oder einer RS-1 nachgedacht..
> ...



Du kannst das Spider ja wie ein HT fahren. Dämpfer Plattform rein und du hast ein HT. Du willst damit Feldwege fahren? 
Dann nutzt du vermutlich nur 25% vom Bike oder sind die bei euch verblockt? 
Das Ding geht schon mit 130mm echt gut und hat viel mehr Potential als auf Feldwegen bewegt zu werden. 
Bin noch nicht unsere fiesen Wurzel Teppiche hier damit gefahren aber ein paar technische Trails schon und war positiv überrascht.
Berghoch hab ich schon einige meiner Strava Zeiten gekillt und das obwohl es ja noch Saison Anfang ist.
Zum Nomad wirst du wohl schon einen erheblichen Unterschied merken. Genau wie ich zu meinem Knolly mit 150mm. 

Von der DT Gabel bin ich noch nicht komplett begeistert, da muss ich wohl noch etwas an der Abstimmung feilen, Mal sehen, etwas Einfahrzeit muss ich ihr auch schon zugestehen. 
Ist schon ein feines Rad für das Geld. 

Viele Grüße


----------



## emizneo (26. März 2019)

Also ...Intense Europa (Spanien) und Intense USA sind am prüfen. 
Mit einer 35er statt 36 er Sattelklemme kann ich sogar fahren. 
Habe es mit Monarch+ Dämpfer (incl. Fast Tuning) und Manitou Mattoc 140mm und 1Grad Winkelsteuersatz aufgebaut und bin erstmal begeistert! Schön effizient zum Strecke und Höhenmeter machen bergab schön wendig und trotzdem je nach Setup ein Bügeleisen!


----------



## Vicious6circle (22. Januar 2021)

Habe seit neuestem auch ein 275c und hab mich gefragt welches Anzugsmoment für die Sattelklemme empfohlen wird. Im Manual steht nichts darüber...


----------

